# Fluval Edge Lighting



## katfishbugooloo (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi,

I've seen it floating around the internet that the lighting on the edge is a bit inadequate....im beginning to agree... I'm eventually moving into a heavily planted type configuration...and carpeting is going to be impossible with the stock lighting I presume...if anyone has modded the hood on this things and could share some suggestions...that'd be great. I'm looking for the cheapest and most straightforward method to do this


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

check my journal


----------



## katfishbugooloo (Aug 8, 2012)

I did...perhaps the wrong one? couldn't you just link me to the thread please  ...im looking for a more step by step guide...all you said was " I upgraded the lighting and added dwarfgrass"...


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=32357&highlight=fluval+edge+light&page=2

Check post #12


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=167890

Here is one that is a bit more complex


----------



## katfishbugooloo (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks man...I think I'll stick with the easy method....do you have a part list I can follow?/ reccomended stores?


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

For the Mini CFL it has to be one with a max of 15W or it'll be too big to fit under the hood. You can get one online or buy it at big al's. Their 15w mini CFL light is a bit expensive. Then buy a light bulb socket at any hardware store. I got mine at Rona for like...$3? Then buy an extention cord.


----------



## katfishbugooloo (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks, and this is all watersafe? lol....


----------

